# tankmates for a ten gallon..advice



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon planted tank with driftwood, a heater, and a filter. I've had the betta in for about 6 months. I decided to get some zebra danios just because the tank seems super big and empty. I got 5 zebra danios and so far everyone gets along. I also have one nerite snail for algae control. I am thinking about getting one oto catfish but have read mixed reviews about how many to get. is 1 ok? maybe 3? I wanted to get one because the nerite needs some help with the algae. any advice would be awesome! 

Also, are there any other fish that will be ok with a betta other than danios? I have 2 more 10 gallons. :-D they are all planted and have driftwood.


----------



## FishKarl (Oct 6, 2012)

To be on the safe side get three or make sure they are the new shipment. If they survive the first two or so weeks with you then yay you have three but the way they are captured stresses them out. I was lucky enough to get a new batch from my LFS and gotten no mortality rate. Sorry I can't help you with the danios question since I never kept any.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Like FishKarl said, the otos need at least three in the group since they are schoaling fish.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Speaking from experience with the otos- I only have two right now in my 10 gallon and it's pretty clear that they need more oto companions. I plan on getting two more ASAP. I don't think the otos will be truly happy until they are in a group of _at least_ four. But 4 otos would make you overstocked, I believe.

Honestly, it sounds as though you have a nice setup just the way it is, with the betta, the danios and the nerite. I would keep it as it is, maybe add another nerite if you're worried about algae. Or an Amano shrimp, possibly- I've heard they're great algae eaters.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Would getting three otos total be overstocking? And would three total be ok? I really want them..they're super cute!


----------



## soady (Nov 26, 2012)

I have 6 neon tetras with my bettas. The male chases them sometimes but it is *impossible* for him to catch them. I think tetras are good tank mates for a betta because they stay low and the betta stays near the surface.

When I feed my betta I crush some flakes with his food so they fall down for tetras to eat. They will eat everything that is falling down if you crush it nicely and don't put too much.

I have an 8gal tank with male and female divided with a piece of wood and a safe net through which tetras can go through. They prefer to stay with the male even though he chases them occasionally.

Just wanted to share my experience. 

P.S. This is my reply, that I copied of another thread, since it regards the same question. Hope you won't mind.


----------



## FishKarl (Oct 6, 2012)

You would want three since they are social with one another. Plus, you have an okay sized tank. The one thing I'd worry about is their bioload, they poop alot for those little fishies.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you guys!

one more question  How many otos can go into a 10 gallon with no other tank mates? would 4 still be ok?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With no other tankmates, 6 otos would be fine. However, some things you should note:

- in future, try to avoid putting zebra danios in anything under 2ft tanks. As you have probably noticed, these fish are ridiculously active and really appreciate the zoom-room in larger tanks. 
- otos are wild-caught using cyanide. This makes them very delicate and they are not suitable for tanks that are new, heavily stocked, unplanted or only lightly planted. 
- otos are schooling fish and really should be kept in groups of five plus. Numbers = security = less stress = healthier fish.
- stocking bettas and danios together is hit and miss. Danios are subtropical and prefer cooler (68-75F), faster moving water, as is found in their native rivers. Bettas prefer tropical (78F+), slowmoving or still water. Bettas can also be stressed by the fast moving danios, which can also nip. If you can avoid putting them together, I would.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

How many danios can go into a 10 gallon? I think I might pass on the Oto.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

6. Ideally, though, they should have at least a 20gal/2ft tank.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't know about the size of tank honestly. So now I have 5 in a ten and another 5 in a 7.5 gallon. I will try to sell them but just in case I can't can I put all 10 in the 10 gallon. It's not "ideal" I know but for now I guess.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok guys thank you all for your help. i really do appreciate it! Now i have one last question and that is it!!! lol (I will find a home for the danios)

I have 3- 7.5 gallon tanks all planted and filtered, and heated. I have one betta in each. I plan on placing one nerite snail in each as well. I would like to place another algae eater in there. Any suggestions? I know i'm a little limited so if there isn't any than oh well I will just get 3 nerites for each.  

I will also have a empty 10 gallon tank and have no idea what to put in there!!! Sorority??? IDK!!!! lol I might just tear it down


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

sandrac8388 said:


> I have 3- 7.5 gallon tanks all planted and filtered, and heated. I have one betta in each. I plan on placing one nerite snail in each as well. I would like to place another algae eater in there. Any suggestions? I know i'm a little limited so if there isn't any than oh well I will just get 3 nerites for each.


Amano shrimp! These guys are algae eating machines. Not to mention leftover food. http://www.aquabotanic.com/?p=807
Though many bettas see shrimp as food, so it might require a test run. Then again, many bettas see snails as food, too...


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1 on the shrimp. Very cute and fun to watch. I prefer cherries, but they aren't nearly so good at algae eating as amanos.


----------



## sandrac8388 (Sep 4, 2012)

I will go with amanos!! yay! thanks so much guys..How do you pick out the healthy ones? I will be getting 3 for each tank!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I personally wouldn't put more than six danios in the tank with your betta. They need lots of swimming space!

I currently have three albino cory catfish (I adore them, though they should probably be in groups of at least five if space permits - they're adorable and they stay small), three zebra danios, and a betta in my ten gallon and to be perfectly honest, it is a bit crowded. Ten inches of fish or less is usually what I would recommend for a ten gallon (3in. for your betta and 2in. per danio).

Shrimp are wonderful though! I love ghost shrimp for the novelty, but cherries are my favorite.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Asliegheperry - the one inch per gallon rule is not a good one to go by. It is inaccurate for a whole bunch of reasons. Your danios really should be in a school of 6+. 

As for choosing healthy shrimp, go for those that are responsive, not missing limbs and appear to be eating well, if food is around. It's a bit harder with shrimp than with fish!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

With this kind of fish and this size it's relatively appropriate. I was using it in this scenario. I've kept fish for years and using the inch per gallon method is usually completely wrong (can you imagine a 12in. fish in a 12G tank?!) but with small schooling fish and a small tank it's usually relatively safe to reference, as long as the fish are less than three inches and that is their adult size. Typically though, I agree, there are so many factors that make it a terrible method. 

Between five and six is the minimum number of danios you should have in a single tank, yes. They get lonely and bored when there's only a couple. Mine are currently awaiting their four new school members that only have a week left of their quarantine. 

But I'd like to emphasize the importance of choosing healthy-looking shrimp! They don't show illness as readily as fish, so be careful. And don't forget to quarantine.


----------

